# Diaporama ?



## eGlaBS (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous et toutes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Voilà je dois faire face à un problème :
voilà  en ayant marre de toujours apporter mes cahiers ... J'ai décide de tout  mettre sur mon ipad en juste en scannant -> Rapide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sauf  que je cherche un programme qui puisse lire les diaporamas du faite que  je voudrais scanner mettre sur l'ordi et ensuite l'envoyer de à ma  boite mail et après juste à apprendre .
Mais je ne connais aucune application qui peut faire ça
Pouvez vous m'aider ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2012)

Tu es sur mac ou PC ?


----------



## eGlaBS (22 Janvier 2012)

Je suis sur mac


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Janvier 2012)

eGlaBS a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Je veut bien t'aider mais j'ai besoin de la traduction en français parce que je ne comprend pas du tout la question... Je pense qu'il manque des mots...


----------

